# bob sikes



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

what's been biting lately ???


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Out there now. Rays are on fire... haha. That's about it. My buddy Caleb just got broke off by a shark. White trout are here too. No reds though.


----------



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

lol thanks


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Haha, no problem man.


----------



## beachtiger (Nov 23, 2011)

we caught a nice 19" spec the other night on a good size croaker with the head and tail cut off. Just dropped it straight down with a carolina rig and a 4/0 circle hook.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



ThaFish said:


> Out there now. Rays are on fire... haha. That's about it. My buddy Caleb just got broke off by a shark. White trout are here too. No reds though.


Are you keeping the rays, I'll take them if you don't want them.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

beachtiger said:


> we caught a nice 19" spec the other night on a good size croaker with the head and tail cut off. Just dropped it straight down with a carolina rig and a 4/0 circle hook.


A spec at Sykes? Dang, nice! Lucky. I've only heard of a couple people getting them out there. How far down the bridge were you when you got it?


----------



## beachtiger (Nov 23, 2011)

A little shorter than half way. I stuck out the piece of croaker and left it for about two hours. when i went to check the bait i felt something heavy. it had wrapped it around the pilings. i had never heard the drag or seen the pole move. and once we got it off the pilings and straight down where we could see it we thought it was a red at first. but it came off the hook and i already had the drop net half way down so i just dropped it down and pulled as quickly as i could and managed to catch it as it started to swim off. it was an exremely lucky catch. ill try to post a picture in a few minutes.


----------



## beachtiger (Nov 23, 2011)

Heres the beauty


----------

